# Ergopharm 1AD



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Anyone got any experience of this product? I've just started using it and man am I getting some bad headaches. On the other hand, strength has increased quite a bit after a few days use.

I've used it once before but only took 100mg a day and got a small amount of strength gain and no headaches (or any other side effects). This time I'm taking 300mg.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey bud,

Never used it, but looking forward to hearing your results, I have many good things about it.

Just out of interest, are you not stacking it with anything (4AD?), this could help with the tiredness (and sex drive)


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

So far I'm impressed. I certainly feel much stronger and a bit bigger already.

Of the side effects its known to cause:

stomach upset - None

irritation while urinating - None

lowered libido - No.

lethargy - None

skin rash - None

increased appetite - Yep but Ergopharm say this is just a response to your body wanting to grow.

insomnia - Not at all.

acne - None

acceleration of male pattern baldness - none, but theres hardly any baldness in my family anyway - only my half brother but thats on my Dads side and baldness is a gene passed on by the mother.

The headaches have gone now after the first few days. Havent trained since friday, but doing legs, back and biceps later so will be interested to see how my strength is.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Glad to hear u r gaining mate.

I would be suprised if you got any sides on 300mg a day. I only started to get them when I went up to 600mg.

Not sure about the headaches though.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

What sides did you get mate?

I'm wary of taking more than the max it says on the bottle, although understand that it is conservatively labelled. Thought I'd try it at 300 for a week and see how I got on first.

What kind of gains did you make on it?


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Tiredness and agression mainly. Caffeine helped the tiredness alot (ALA might help too) and StJohns Wort helped with the aggression.

Got a few spots on my shoulders that took a few weeks to go but nothing bad.

I did 1 week on 400mg then another 4 weeks on 600mg. I also ran 200mg 4-AD thoughout, although in the future I would do 300mg. I gained just under a stone in that time.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

How did you spread 600mg over the day? 6 lots of 1 capsule, 3 lots of 2 capsules etc?

Also, how much do you weigh? A stone is a really good gain in such a short time.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

3 lots of 2. Went from 15.5 stone to 16.5


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Quick update on this 1 1/2 weeks in:

Been using 500mg on training days, 300mg on off days

Gained 8-9lbs

Got leaner

Back to the condition/strength I was at when I sold my gym - better even.

I'm extremely pleased with the product. One of the best I've tried. I'll be very interested to see if I continue to make gains from here on.

Of course I cant really compare as I've never used steroids, but I'd imagine these gains must be steroid-like. I am pretty responsive to this kind of product anyway as I think my natural test levels are pretty high and I'm a great optimist (I feel a lot of people defeat themselves before they start as they expect to get nothing out of the supplements they take), but I cant imagine that steroids would yield any quicker gains than this. I've had no sides yet either, touch wood.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Good progress mate. 1-ad doesnt cause much water retention, so u know your gains aren't due to that either.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well at least u got wood to touch mate!!!! lol.... Seriously my mate took 1-test and that shut him down real bad!!

Great Gains there..


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

they say take it wit 4ad to combat loss of libid and lethargy. i took 1ad felt like ****e really tired loss of libido and a weird rusty feeling in my teeth couldnt sleep couldnt train properly it was ****e


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

This stuff will definitely make you feel more and more tired as the days go on. At least you are not taking 1-test cypionate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Need-valid-info said:


> they say take it wit 4ad to combat loss of libid and lethargy. i took 1ad felt like ****e really tired loss of libido and a weird rusty feeling in my teeth couldnt sleep couldnt train properly it was ****e





predatorN said:


> This stuff will definitely make you feel more and more tired as the days go on. At least you are not taking 1-test cypionate


And the award for bumping a 5 year old thread goes to.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

bumpin a 5 year old explain? u mean hit by car//?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol, I missed the date and just saw the post before me.

How did the 1-AD go in the end for the OP I wonder?


----------

